# Phal. bellina "red apple"



## Camellkc (Jul 19, 2014)

*Phal. bellina "red apple" (12 Aug 2014 updated)*

I bought it in bloom in a very high price last year and it flowers again now. The plant grows all right so far and the flower size increased. I am very satisfied with its performance and would like to share here!


----------



## Justin (Jul 19, 2014)

lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2014)

I can almost sense it's fragrance.


----------



## abax (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a cross that's very similar and it's very beautiful even on first bloom
flowers. The fragrance is citrus and something I can't quite define. Your
bloom has a bit more red and is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Camellkc (Jul 20, 2014)

abax said:


> I have a cross that's very similar and it's very beautiful even on first bloom
> flowers. The fragrance is citrus and something I can't quite define. Your
> bloom has a bit more red and is absolutely gorgeous.



Thank you! Actually, I think the bloom get more color today since it fully opened yesterday, here is the photo taken this morning:-





The first bud on the second spike will be in bloom very soon:-





A comparison between my "red apple" and my traditional bellina:-


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 20, 2014)

its lovely but not like a red apple or is the photo colour not correct?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 20, 2014)

Quite a nice bellina


----------



## Camellkc (Jul 20, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> its lovely but not like a red apple or is the photo colour not correct?



See if the following photo will be better.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't think it's the photo. The color is not apple-red, but that doesn't take away from its beauty.


----------



## Camellkc (Jul 20, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> I don't think it's the photo. The color is not apple-red, but that doesn't take away from its beauty.



Thank you for the appreciation on the bloom.

Actually, the clone's name "red apple" is defined in Taiwan (I remember, correct me if I am wrong) based on more red color on the bloom, as compared with original bellina. As you may aware, the red portion occupies larger space on the bloom with the yellow-green margin disappeared. Of course, the color of the blooms is not "apple-red".


----------



## abax (Jul 20, 2014)

My similar bellina has the "red" somewhere between the bellina and your
gorgeous "red apple". There's one out there somewhere called "Ruby"
that I've been chasing for years. It is completely red. I've seen photos,
but not the real plant. Have you seen one anywhere?


----------



## Camellkc (Jul 21, 2014)

The redest bloom I have seen so far is from "red apple" clone. Also, bellina with good form and color is not easy to find now in Hong Kong.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 21, 2014)

Camellkc said:


> Thank you for the appreciation on the bloom.
> 
> Actually, the clone's name "red apple" is defined in Taiwan (I remember, correct me if I am wrong) based on more red color on the bloom, as compared with original bellina. As you may aware, the red portion occupies larger space on the bloom with the yellow-green margin disappeared. Of course, the color of the blooms is not "apple-red".


Thanks. Good explanation.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 22, 2014)

Camellkc said:


> Thank you for the appreciation on the bloom.
> 
> Actually, the clone's name "red apple" is defined in Taiwan (I remember, correct me if I am wrong) based on more red color on the bloom, as compared with original bellina. As you may aware, the red portion occupies larger space on the bloom with the yellow-green margin disappeared. Of course, the color of the blooms is not "apple-red".



Thanks for explaining that. Certainly has more colour than the standard.


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 22, 2014)

Good one!, but for comparison, I already posted this bellina before, it is one from our own crosses, and it is probably THE darkest bellina I have ever seen (and yes, it is a pure bellina and not a violacea, or violacea/bellina cross):





Robert


----------



## Camellkc (Jul 22, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> Good one!, but for comparison, I already posted this bellina before, it is one from our own crosses, and it is probably THE darkest bellina I have ever seen (and yes, it is a pure bellina and not a violacea, or violacea/bellina cross):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the exotic bloom. I can recognize the trait of a Bellina in terms of form from the bloom but not from its color. I think the "red color" of this bloom deviates from what a standard bellina shall be. I wonder it is a pure cross of bellina. Do you remember the parents?


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 23, 2014)

Camellkc said:


> Thanks for the exotic bloom. I can recognize the trait of a Bellina in terms of form from the bloom but not from its color. I think the "red color" of this bloom deviates from what a standard bellina shall be. I wonder it is a pure cross of bellina. Do you remember the parents?



Yes, it is a pure bellina cross. Actually both parents were "normal". I think this seedling has some random mutation causing it to be solid magenta in color. I know it is pure, because #1 it looks and smells different than Phal. Samera (=bellina x violacea), it smells like a pure bellina, and #2 I did make a Samera cross, but that was between Phal. violacea coerulea and Phal. bellina coerulea, and those seedlings looked very different compared to this plant (the shape is very different, they smell different and the color is different). #3 I have never backcrossed Phal. Samera back onto bellina. If this seedling was from someone else's cross, than yes, I would have doubted the background to be pure bellina, but I know it came from Phal. bellina x Phal. bellina...

These were the parents:
Phal. bellina 'Round Star':




and Phal. bellina 'Ponkan' AM/AOS:




Robert


----------



## Camellkc (Jul 23, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> Yes, it is a pure bellina cross. Actually both parents were "normal". I think this seedling has some random mutation causing it to be solid magenta in color. I know it is pure, because #1 it looks and smells different than Phal. Samera (=bellina x violacea), it smells like a pure bellina, and #2 I did make a Samera cross, but that was between Phal. violacea coerulea and Phal. bellina coerulea, and those seedlings looked very different compared to this plant (the shape is very different, they smell different and the color is different). #3 I have never backcrossed Phal. Samera back onto bellina. If this seedling was from someone else's cross, than yes, I would have doubted the background to be pure bellina, but I know it came from Phal. bellina x Phal. bellina...
> 
> These were the parents:
> Phal. bellina 'Round Star':
> ...



Thank you Robert. It is very interesting to learn the story. May I borrow your photos for some discussions on other forums in Hong Kong?


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 24, 2014)

These are both very nice, yours Camellkc, and the cross you have made Drorchid. Both are enviably beautiful and special.


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 24, 2014)

Camellkc said:


> Thank you Robert. It is very interesting to learn the story. May I borrow your photos for some discussions on other forums in Hong Kong?



Yes, you may!

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 24, 2014)

One thing I forgot to add, is that the plant also looks like a pure bellina. THe leaves of bellina tend to be more "Round" in shape, as the leaves of violacea are a little more pointed.

RObert


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 24, 2014)

That is truly spectacular - ? self it?


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 24, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> That is truly spectacular - ? self it?



Thanks! That is what I eventually plan to do with it. It still was a little too small to hold a seedpod the first time it bloomed, and I didn't want to risk killing it by selfing it, but I did backcross it to both of it's parents, to hopefully get some more solid colored bellina's..It will be interesting to see what the genetics of this trait will be, will it be dominant or recessive? 

Robert


----------



## Camellkc (Jul 24, 2014)

Drorchid said:


> One thing I forgot to add, is that the plant also looks like a pure bellina. THe leaves of bellina tend to be more "Round" in shape, as the leaves of violacea are a little more pointed.
> 
> RObert



Yes, but I can see many bellina/violacea cross with round leave in Hong Kong, and there were deliberations on whether pure blood bellina still exist in the market some years ago. From the post, the conclusion is it is very hard to tell whether the plant is a pure bellina bu just looking at the form of bloom and leave, but should do with their parents.

Thank you for your information anyway and I shall start some discussions in Hong Kong's forum for new enlightenments.


----------



## Camellkc (Aug 11, 2014)

12 Aug 2014 - 3 red apples 











The new bloom dresses exotic red color


----------



## theshatterings (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice! Must smell great too : D


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 12, 2014)

very nice display


----------



## Camellkc (Aug 14, 2014)

4 blooms now


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 14, 2014)

Very impressive for a bellina!


----------



## Migrant13 (Aug 14, 2014)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Camellkc (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you all. I am impressed by the color of the blooms too.


----------



## Camellkc (Sep 11, 2014)

11/9/2014


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 11, 2014)

WOW :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Parryaw (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice!!! is it a pure Bellina? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 11, 2014)

Very Nice! Very charming! (Now, does anyone now of where I can get one for cheap?)


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 12, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Very Nice! Very charming! (Now, does anyone now of where I can get one for cheap?)


Good luck with that!


----------



## Camellkc (Sep 13, 2014)

Parryaw said:


> Nice!!! is it a pure Bellina?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sure, a pure bellina.


----------



## Camellkc (Sep 13, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Very Nice! Very charming! (Now, does anyone now of where I can get one for cheap?)



It is already cheaper than last year! I bought it in a high price last year too, but it deserves.


----------

